# Wood Paneling on Music Room



## StarStryker11 (Dec 19, 2012)

Recently bought a house which now means freedom to do what I want to it.... Which brings me to the problem I discovered... I'm an idiot in this field. 
I would like to put in some paneling in my music room. The room is not very large, but designating one side with paneling and hanging my guitars on the wall over that paneling, I feel, would give a warm feeling to the room. 
I have done some searching and compared different wood style paneling textures and noticed that there is, what looks to be, laminate and hard wood options. I am familiar with the ups and downs for both when it comes to flooring, but what could be beneficial one way or another when that is on the wall?
Also, does anyone have any suggestions on what I should be looking for since I will be hanging about 3 guitars per panel section.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Paneling is going to be a matter of opion. When I see it in a home I think of the 1970's or a mobil home.
Simple, cheap and fast to install are the pro's.
Dated look can be the con.
Laminite on a wall is just plan a bad idea. Why would someone want a plastic looking wall?
Just trying to install it would be a nightmare. 
What's the real finished look you would really be looking for?
Modern, rustic?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

How about some acoustic wood panels


----------



## StarStryker11 (Dec 19, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Paneling is going to be a matter of opion. When I see it in a home I think of the 1970's or a mobil home.
> Simple, cheap and fast to install are the pro's.
> Dated look can be the con.
> Laminite on a wall is just plan a bad idea. Why would someone want a plastic looking wall?
> ...


 Here is a link on google for something that I am somewhat considering. This is totally overkill for what I want, but this might give you an idea. Mainly focus on one wall, not the entire picture. This would cover a small segment of one side of the room. 
*https://www.google.com/search?q=goo...E2Yuf5zCwwZj3M:;113041931578061133875;590;394*


----------



## StarStryker11 (Dec 19, 2012)

creeper said:


> How about some acoustic wood panels


I looked up some of the acoustic wood panels on google, but, of course, got a series of different styles of something. Some were nice looking, but I'm not sure if I am looking at the right thing or not.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I think I would try cork. It's durable enough for floors and it's semi-resilient...perhaps sound deadening.


----------

